# New EMP 9 owner.



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I finally added this EMP 9 to my heard.I was wondering if anyone has fired 115 gr. Through one? Some say it may be too light? I have some 124 gr. Also some 115 gr.+p carry loads. Will the gun handle the +p loads?


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

I have an EMP in 9mm. Mine likes the WhiteBox 147gr. loads the best. I have shot the lighter stuff with it, but mine shoots the 147's the best. I have Hornady Critical defense loads for carry.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Emp at the range.*



shootbrownelk said:


> I have an EMP in 9mm. Mine likes the WhiteBox 147gr. loads the best. I have shot the lighter stuff with it, but mine shoots the 147's the best. I have Hornady Critical defense loads for carry.


I have put about 300 rounds through my EMP now shooting 115 and 124 gr. No issues with either and some hydra shocks . This little gem shoots like a dream! Glad I have it now! Accuracy is life ending even at 50 feet


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

My primary gun is an XD 9. The Springfield Rep was at my local gun range yesterday. I demoed an EMP 9mm and loved it. I was shooting Blazer Brass 115 grain FMJ's and consistently put most of the shots inside a 2" ten ring at 7 yards. I'm just a rookie, so I would say that's pretty good for a compact pistol.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

That's real good Chip, The only thing I didn't care for on my EMP was the price. I sure like it more than the Colt Officer's model I sold to buy the EMP. The Colt had a bunch of issues.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Got any pictures of that shiny new EMP? They are a damn fine gun.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm technically challenged so pics are not possible but I found out that the little gem does not like the cheap Federal ammo because it will not eject it without some sort of malfunction ?


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

shift1 said:


> I'm technically challenged so pics are not possible but I found out that the little gem does not like the cheap Federal ammo because it will not eject it without some sort of malfunction ?


I don't know how to post pictures either shift. My EMP eats Winchester white box flawlessly. WWB costs about the same as Federal. I haven't tried the aluminum cased Federals yet, is that what you mean by cheap Federals?


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I found out that the federal champion rounds were bad and actually got federal to give me some credit. To this day my EMP runs great and is very accurate eating all ammo I feed it.


----------



## azguy1911 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've had an EMP for about 2 months, it ran perfectly. Then last night at the range it started not extracting the spent cartridge at all. Just like that, nothing. It would only get pulled half-way out of the barrell and the next round would get jambed behind it.

Off to SA today. Sad...


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

@ azguy1911: sorry to hear that about the Springer. If it's any consolation, SA's reputation for service is just about the best in the business.

Good luck with the EMP.


----------



## azguy1911 (Oct 29, 2015)

I was blown away with Springfield CS, I got the gun back in 19 days and have run 200 rounds through it and it's extracting perfectly. They even included and a magazine as a gift, now I have 4...


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Springfield is a very good company and they usually come through in great fashion fixing anything that happens. It's too bad my XDS 45 came back after 3 months on the recall and the trigger was complete junk!! I sold it right away!


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I no longer own a EMP , I was having all kinds of feed and extract issues so down the road she went ! I'm not that guy that will send a gun back to the factory and wait ,I had a chance to punt so I did and it was a bit painful but I can't take the chance of that being my primary ccp. and not going bang at the right time. No more 1911's for me. I thought I would have learned this long ago when I scratched the piss out of a colt I use to own. I have no patience for them period!


----------

